# Deux boucs waiting thread



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

Two ish weeks until my 3yo PB Nubian kids! The sire is my yearling buck I purchased last spring. These will be his first kids! Very excited!

















Photos from a month ago and couple weeks ago.

My sterile goat has been living with him... I'd be thrilled with surprise miracle babies from her, lol.










My two year old grade alpine was sick and almost died this winter. If she took after she recovered it will be for late Summer kids...










My 10 month old doe should be dry this year but possible she was bred for August.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Happy kidding


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Best of luck! Photo of the sire?


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

I need to get up to date photos. He's really maturing nicely. I'm very excited to see how he crosses.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Nice! I don't believe I've ever seen pictures of your goats before... I love the buck's pink nose!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice, happy kidding.


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

Thanks! Getting close!


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

One week or so to go!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Looking good.


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

Starting to have some shape changes. Ligaments are loosening and rump is changing.

We're at Day 149!!


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

Moaning and miserable tonight. Maybe a couple contractions? Or wishful thinking...

Udder tells me she is isn't ready


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

Pic of papa goat being a goof while I stare


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

...still nothing. Still super huge and uncomfortable. Day 152, although I suppose it's possible she's due three weeks later... but I'm pretty sure this past Friday was her due date! I have all possible dates written down...


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

That's crazy! Hopefully she'll pop soon... I want to see these babies!


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

Hmmm

This is my doe who was sick this past Christmas...

Possible due date of June 21st or July 13th....


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

Ok... tomorrow is day 145 for the next possible due date...


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

Day 147.

Triplets.
1buck 
1doe
Both healthy and have nursed

One macerated fetus


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Sorry you lost one but glad they are all ok.


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

Doe has the solid ears and weighs 5.5lb. Buckling weighs 6.5lb


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cuties!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Very cute!! 

Sorry you lost one.


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

Thank you


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

Pics won't load


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

Does she look pregnant?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Probably. Hate to say for sure with the angle.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

She sure looks bred to me, too. I’m guessing 3 to 3 1/2 months along. When was she last in with the buck?


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

She was bred with hunch Feb 13th.

March 10th my sterile doe was chasing her and trying to mount her. I put her with the buck but did not see her bred.


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

Left is may 22
Right is july 1


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Udder is growing!


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

I can feel babies!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Babies are really cute.


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

Day 154 or 129... belly is super tight and babies are very wiggly. Udder still soft. Ligaments are softer and tail head is higher...


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

8 days!!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Her udder is getting bigger!


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Lookin’ good!


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

She's been doing a lot of baby talk the last couple of weeks. I can still feel babies moving. I'm guessing twin does


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

Getting puffy!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

She is getting close!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Looking good.


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

Noticeably fuller I think?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Yes. I think so.


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

Nothing but shape is def changing and getting ready... just couldn't sleep without doing a midnight check, lok


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

It definitely looks a little bigger to me. Good luck!


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

Twins!




Bucks!!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## GoatKids (Apr 8, 2018)

How exciting!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

YAY~! Congrats.


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

My ratio was 3 bucks 1 doe this year.... makes choosing who stays easy, lol.


----------

